# changing Makita collett chuck



## Jacko (Jul 31, 2008)

I have an old Makita 3601B router with the D handle , and have purchased a new collet chuck, but cannot work out how to remove the old one, and fit the new.

There is no manual on the Makita web site.

Can anyone please advise me on how to do this?

regards,
Jacko


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome Jacko to the forums.

I am not familiar with your router but I am thinking someone will have an answer, there are several Makita router users in the community.

Have a great day and welcome.
John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jacko said:


> I have an old Makita 3601B router with the D handle , and have purchased a new collet chuck, but cannot work out how to remove the old one, and fit the new.
> 
> There is no manual on the Makita web site.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Here's a link to the manual and a link to the parts break-down. 
http://www.makita.com/assets_product/3601B/owners_manuals/3601.pdf
http://www.makita.com/assets_product/3601B/parts_breakdowns/3601B.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the best forum for woodworking on the internet Jacko.

Ed......


----------



## Jacko (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, and for the links, but unfortunately they do not have any instructions on changing the collett chuck. What I am really after is the Service Manual.

regards,
Jill


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jacko, having looked at the exploded diagram, it appears no different to most routers, simply unscrew it all the way.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

When In doubt scream help!

Call Makita.ca in Toronto (Whitby), get the switchboard and ask for technical support. They will tell you exactly how to get the main body part off. BTW, I'm curious. Why would you need to buy a new collet chuck. I have tools that I've been using for nigh on 40 years and still haven't replaced a chuck. I've lost lots but never needed to replace one.

According to the parts blowup for the 3601B you have two parts to the collet chuck. There is the main body, part #22 (763602-0) into which fits the 1/2" Collet Cone (Item A01 -- 763623-2). The collet cone just unscrews (lefty loosie, righty tighty while you're looking at the bottom of the router.) Part 22 is another matter. It is screwed on as well but you've got to stop the motor from rotating. There's a trick to that but I don't know it.

This is the owner's manual. http://www.makita.ca/data/upload/tools/(3601B)883011-945_owner_English.pdf

This is the parts breakdown.
http://www.makita.ca/data/upload/tools/3601B.PDF

You need two wrenches on hand, 21mm and 23mm. and maybe a fine screwdriver. Have everything at hand when you call Makita. The people there are excellent and can talk you through just about anything but they perform a variety of functions so are pretty busy all day long.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jacko

It looks like it's a press on fit, for the complete collet asm...it looks like it will take a puller to get it off the harbor but that's not the hard part putting back on will be tricky part because you can nail it with a hammer to set it in place..
I would stop and let the service center replace it for you they have the right tools to do it right... and I'm sure they have done it b/4...

They may have a good used one that they can just pop in...or just replace the whole router with a rebuilt one....they do that also.... like may service centers do..


=======
========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jacko
> 
> It looks like it's a press on fit, for the complete collet asm...it looks like it will take a puller to get it off the harbor but that's not the hard part putting back on will be tricky part because you can nail it with a hammer to set it in place..


Call tech support first. All it costs is a phone call and it could save you a trip. Worst case you spent 5 extra minutes on the phone. Best case, saved yourself the cost of a trip plus technicians time and equipment charges.

BTW, I've often asked about a service manual and was always told there weren't any. These things are pretty simple compared to other manufacturers. Even my Hitachi M12V is complicated compared to the Makita 3601B.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jacko said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and for the links, but unfortunately they do not have any instructions on changing the collett chuck. What I am really after is the Service Manual.
> 
> regards,
> Jill


 
Hi 

The best solution is to call a local service center. They will help you with this.

Unfortunately, you won't get a "service manual". The only way to get one is either thru them directly/service center or from a tool repair shop. As Bj suggested, it may be "pressed" on. If it is screwed on, there should be a slot/indention on the shaft for a wrench, and or a push lock on the shaft itself. Either 15mm or 17mm, can't remember which. The collet nut should be 23mm.

In response to the "lefty loosie, righty tighty", this is NOT always true.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> In response to the "lefty loosie, righty tighty", this is NOT always true.


on the 3601b it is ;-)


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Jocko:

It finally clued in that you might be in the land of the ANZACS. Your contact there is at one three-hundred 361 six-hundred and ninety.

Hope this helps.


----------

